# brake line



## mikey9743 (Feb 20, 2011)

Can someone tell me why 1964 lines are different from 1966 i am converting my 64 to dual master and noticed ames has different listing


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Just take a look at a '64 vs a '66. The '66 has a longer wheelbase for starters, so the lines are gong to have to be longer even if all the bends and routing in the frame is identical to a '64 (which it isn't).

Bear


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Doesn't the `66 have the proportioning valve on the frame(2 lines in and 3 out) and the `64 just has 1 line going to all 4 wheels?


----------

